# music heavier than early swans , brutal skronk doom noise band to annoy Michael Gira?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Because he deserve it , deserve it ,deserve it(swans money is flesh), for sending me bad vibes by putting mantra into my head (subliminal) hahaha just kidding
but please find me something heavier than early swans in non-classical genra?

I only know French Band Prog sensation novelty of the seventy called* Magma *and that it
almost forgot there is *Authors & Punisher *that louder than swans (at least drone machine) and* Slab!* Descension album (1987).

:tiphat:


----------



## estress (Apr 20, 2017)

Depends on what you mean by heavy. I think these are pretty heavy - in terms of mood rather than just sound (as in timbre of the instruments). If you're looking for albums that are focused on heavy guitars and such, these might not be that helpful.

Godflesh - 



If you know Authors & Punisher you probably know this one. There are a bunch of bands that copy this exact style, like Depressor and early Pitchshifter. O.L.D. are pretty similar as well.

Гражданская оборона - 



These people were a punk band from Soviet Union. The main songwriter Egor Letov had a bunch of other projects like Цыганята И Я С Ильича that were very noisy as well.

Les Joyaux De La Princesse - 



Noisy, WWII themed band. If you enjoy this kind of music, also check out The Moon Lay Hidden Beneath a Cloud, starting with the album The Smell of Blood but Victory, which deals with similar themes. There are a bunch of acts from the label Cold Mean Industry, like Brighter Death Now that take similar approaches as well.

John Frusciante - 



His first two solo albums and the single Estrus are very morbid and heavy in a different way.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

estress said:


> Depends on what you mean by heavy. I think these are pretty heavy - in terms of mood rather than just sound (as in timbre of the instruments). If you're looking for albums that are focused on heavy guitars and such, these might not be that helpful.
> 
> Godflesh -
> 
> ...


Deprofundis will be harpy with this post, welcome to TalkClassical by the way.


----------



## estress (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks, Pugg. I've joined this forum to learn more about classical music. I figured I could start contributing by talking about other kinds of music that I'm more familiar with.


----------



## pierrot (Mar 26, 2012)

Sunn O))). It is certainly heavy although I'm not quite sure it can even be called _music _anymore.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

good question *pierrot*, since brutal skronk has some level of atonality, eventually it's bound to become noise perriod, thanks for sharing.

:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

what about mister Alexei Tegin dose he has a sludge or doom band of his own or only cover early swans?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

dear* Estress i* love the second link thee russian band, thanks for sharing, i will investigate there music, if i can find some

:tiphat:


----------

